# How to Disassemble the Retooled Rubik's 4x4



## Keban (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope this helps.




This is my first "tutorial", so it kinda sucks.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Dec 26, 2010)

Wide screen makes it look really rectanguler.


----------

